# Forum Administrator announcements (Frank and Jim)



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Sax on the Web is pleased to announce the promotion of moderators Frank (fballatore) and Jim (drakesaxprof) to SOTW Forum Administrators.

Both Frank and Jim have been very diligent in making this place to run, and providing sound consideration and expertise in their moderation activity.

Adding administrator rights will allow them to act and help you members faster in problem situations. They will also continue patrolling designated sub-forums.

Congratulations Frank and Jim, and thanks for all your efforts,

-Harri


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Bravo! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

:cheers: Yay!! :cheers:


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Can I have a promotion please? Or a demotion? Or maybe just a motion?

I didn't realise that SOTW had such a complex hierarchy ..


----------



## MoodyChem (Sep 6, 2008)

RootyTootoot said:


> Can I have a promotion please? Or a demotion? Or maybe just a motion?
> 
> I didn't realise that SOTW had such a complex hierarchy ..


You seem to like to cause a commotion.......


----------



## heath (Jul 28, 2004)

Is this a paid position?


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

MoodyChem said:


> You seem to like to cause a commotion.......


I believe that can be treated..

..with a lotion.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

heath said:


> Is this a paid position?


Hugely lucrative but democratically elected. Are you standing next time, heath?


----------



## DanPerezSax (Jul 9, 2007)

Great move! Both great posters, and when I've dealt with Frank in his capacity as a mod, he was fair and open.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

RootyTootoot said:


> ...I didn't realise that SOTW had such a complex hierarchy ..


A moderator is an 'admin on trainning' the time to learn the basic stuff before moving on to more complex stuff (and an admin is a 'moderator with more problems' ) We don't consider moderators inferior to admins. So the hierarchy goes like this:

Harri
mods/admins

and you guys :TGNCHK:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

kcp said:


> So the hierarchy goes like this:
> 
> Harri
> mods/admins
> ...


and martysax


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

The staff could not be HAPPIER!!! Hip Hip hooray!:blob::blob:ccasion:


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

kcp said:


> (and an admin is a 'moderator with more problems' )


Tell me about it. I just noticed my PM mailbox limit just tripled in size! :shock:

And thanks for the kinds words, guys.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

fballatore said:


> Tell me about it. I just noticed my PM mailbox limit just tripled in size! :shock:


Oh, we're gonna need to fill that space then...

:director:*Hey everybody, send your complaints to Frank!!* ​


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Dear Frank,

I am writing to you to complain about Kim's avatar. It is annoying me. I am usually a good-tempered person but when I saw it it fairly made my blood boil!! Please respond as soon as humanly possible.

Yours sincerely,
Rooty.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

fballatore said:


> Tell me about it. I just noticed my PM mailbox limit just tripled in size! :shock:


Analogous to.......


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Congratulations, Frank and Jim......................I think. :salute:


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Why do you guys always post in the middle of the night? <yawn> I just got up.

Conjubiliations Frank-n-Jim!!!!:blob::dog::duckie::kermit:


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure whether to offer congratulations or condolences, but thanks very much and good luck!


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

Frank and Jim, Congratulations! Uh, what was first prize?


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

RootyTootoot said:


> I am writing to you to complain about Kim's avatar. It is annoying me. I am usually a good-tempered person but when I saw it it fairly made my blood boil!!


Take a cold shower.

Congrats and good luck to Frank and Jim on your new responsibilities and authority.


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

RootyTootoot said:


> Can I have a promotion please? Or a demotion? Or maybe just a motion?
> I didn't realise that SOTW had such a complex hierarchy ..





MoodyChem said:


> You seem to like to cause a commotion.......





RootyTootoot said:


> I believe that can be treated..
> ..with a lotion.


...or perhaps a leftover Halloween potion.:drunken:


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

martysax said:


> and martysax





SAXISMYAXE said:


> The staff could not be HAPPIER!!! Hip Hip hooray!:blob::blob:ccasion:


:shock: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

fballatore said:


> Tell me about it. I just noticed my PM mailbox limit just tripled in size! :shock:
> 
> And thanks for the kinds words, guys.


OK, we'll all get busy and have that filled up for you shortly :twisted:.

[Edit] Oop, Kim beat me to the punch.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Al Stevens said:


> Take a cold shower.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to Frank and Jim on your new responsibilities *and authority*.


----------



## ehrgie (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats to both of you fine gentleman!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

RootyTootoot said:


> Can I have a promotion please? Or a demotion? Or maybe just a motion?
> 
> I didn't realise that SOTW had such a complex hierarchy ..


An IT pioneer, engineer and successful businessman asked: "If Moses could lead the Israeli people from Egypt to Promised Land with five layers of supervision, why do I need fourteen in my company?"

Let me assure all of of you - mark my words - I have no intentions to increase the SOTW hierarchy beyond five layers.


----------



## Wisco99 (Nov 22, 2003)

May you both be blessed with the elusive and extremely rare "perfect reed."

Wisco


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm guessing the promotions come with a doubling of pay, No?

Now become fully armed and go conquer AW.


----------



## Bluej (Feb 24, 2007)

Wait a minute...does this mean the inmates are now running the asylum???

...Well, Alright!!!
Good luck with this bunch.
Of course, sax players always were a hard partying group.
That's why I like them so much.

O.K....Let's get the party started,





...oops!

I meant...





Sorry about that...
Congrats!


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if I should offer congratulations or condolences.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

bandmommy said:


> I'm not sure if I should offer congratulations or condolences.


You would make cookies in either case.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Peanut Butter or Chocolate Chip?


----------



## Bluej (Feb 24, 2007)

Can we have both?

You know...the same way we choose which sax to buy next...


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I can mix and match....
Peanut Butter with chocolate chips and Chocolate with peanut butter chips.


----------



## Bluej (Feb 24, 2007)

...Ohhhh! even better!


----------



## heath (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey doesn't Frank (fballatore) like smooth jazz and go on smooth cruises?

I thought there was a no smooth jazz policy to be a moderator.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

hey congrats.....
too early in the morning for me to crack jokes


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> An IT pioneer, engineer and successful businessman asked: "If Moses could lead the Israeli people from Egypt to Promised Land with five layers of supervision, why do I need fourteen in my company?"
> 
> Let me assure all of of you - mark my words - I have no intentions to increase the SOTW hierarchy beyond five layers.


Five layers.. hmmm.. According to this thread, that would be..

1. Harri

2. Admins

3. Mods

4. Normal Peons (like me)

5. MartySax


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

DixieSax said:


> Five layers.. hmmm.. According to this thread, that would be..
> 
> 1. Harri
> 
> ...


5. Republicans. :twisted:

..they sets 'em up, i knocks 'em down..


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Well now that makes 6.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

heath said:


> Hey doesn't Frank (fballatore) like smooth jazz and go on smooth cruises?
> 
> I thought there was a no smooth jazz policy to be a moderator.


It was either that or require him to put a picture of himself with Phil Woods in his avatar... we voted... didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> Five layers.. hmmm.. According to this thread, that would be..
> 
> 1. Harri
> 
> ...


oops,
looks like a sixth layer is needed after all


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Hmmmm... why does _Dante's Inferno_ suddenly come to mind.
Well, rather than serve in heaven...


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

RootyTootoot said:


> 4. Normal Peons (and Martysax.)
> 
> 5. Republicans. :twisted:


That puts me on top of my wife!

Thanks.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> oops,
> looks like a sixth layer is needed after all


For the republicans?


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

martysax said:


> For the republicans?


No, for your wife... :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

jrvinson45 said:


> It was either that or require him to put a picture of himself with Phil Woods in his avatar... we voted... didn't you get the memo?


OK, fine. Hope you guys like my new avatar.

For the record, Candy is not smooth jazz, she's funk. And I like all kinds of music, including smooth jazz, traditional jazz, jazz jazz and any jazz.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Sonny's ok, but I think the original avatar was easier on the eyes. At least half of it was. :twisted:


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

fballatore said:


> OK, fine. Hope you guys like my new avatar.
> 
> For the record, Candy is not smooth jazz, she's funk. And I like all kinds of music, including smooth jazz, traditional jazz, jazz jazz and any jazz.


Personally I found your Candy avatar to be proof of your most excellent taste and a major reason for accepting your sound and mature judgement. While Sonny Rollins may be the placebo for those stuck in the "real Jazz" time warp, Sonny doesn't make my top ten on my deserted island list.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

fballatore said:


> OK, fine. Hope you guys like my new avatar.
> 
> For the record, Candy is not smooth jazz, she's funk. And I like all kinds of music, including smooth jazz, traditional jazz, jazz jazz and any jazz.


FWIW, I don't think anybody is totally "smooth jazz" and Candy has had exposure on the Smooth Jazz stations/venues as well as making a smash with the Funk crowd... besides her chops are two awesome to be relegated to one category.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

How about a vote for an avatar with just Candy...


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> How about a vote for an avatar with just Candy...


can I vote early and vote often? In that case, Yes, yes, yes, yes,...


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

DixieSax said:


> How about a vote for an avatar with just Candy...


+1

Frank, this is democrasea in action. Submit to the will of the people, damnit !


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

fballatore said:


> OK, fine. Hope you guys like my new avatar.
> 
> For the record, Candy is not smooth jazz, she's funk. And I like all kinds of music, including smooth jazz, traditional jazz, jazz jazz and any jazz.


Hey Frank,

I like Sonny as much as the next guy, but you're trading down my brother. Go back!


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Sonny's bright, Candy's dandy, but Liquor's Quicker!


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Yay Frank and Jim! (I promise not to bother you too much. )


----------



## heath (Jul 28, 2004)

jrvinson45 said:


> Personally I found your Candy avatar to be proof of your most excellent taste and a major reason for accepting your sound and mature judgement. While Sonny Rollins may be the placebo for those stuck in the "real Jazz" time warp, Sonny doesn't make my top ten on my deserted island list.


Yes if I was stuck on a deserted island I would much rather spend my days and nights with Candy......no offense to Sonny.


----------



## chigywigy (Sep 18, 2009)

thank u very much


----------

